# can one run a dns server off a virtualbox



## cgrimm9 (Sep 8, 2007)

I want to set up a dns server can I run one on windows 2000 server on virtual box. I'm just curious I going to give it a try this weekend but I don't know if is a waste of time. or not has anyone done this


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

I do believe that I have had a administrator at my school do it on his 2003 server units located at his home with VMware. I personally would not recommend this practice due to difficulties routing data correctly.


----------

